#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Acesso externo no pfsense via ip publico

## faelldantas

Pessoal,

Venho pedir ajuda para fazer alguns acessos em meu pfsense.

Fiz a instalação tudo certinho e ja configurei as placas de rede tanto pra receber a lan quando a wan (na wan esta com o ip real), vou usar o dyndns para configuração para poder "ocultar" nosso ip.

Então para liberação, quando for ter acesso externo posso acessa-lo pelo dyndns.

Sei que preciso liberar algumas portas e também fazer alguns redirecionamentos de portas para determinados serviços e não estou conseguindo sucesso.

Sei que preciso ir em firewall/rules e na wan adicionar acesso liberado na porta 80, para ter acesso a ele, mas não estou conseguindo efetuar a configuração com sucesso.

Peço encarecidamente a ajuda de vocês.

----------


## MDdantas

Você está querendo acessar o servidor pfsense externamente?! Entao você precisa liberar no firewall a entrada de solicitações pela porta determinada.

----------


## faelldantas

Isso mesmo MDdantas,

Tenho tanto ip publico quanto dyndns (pretendo acessar via dyndns) para que possa "esconder" meu ip publico.

Em relação a firewall e portas? como seria essa liberação, sei que posso deixar a porta padrao do http: (80), mas nao consegui sucesso na configuração!

----------

